# Simplicity Snow Cab



## snowmower

Was asking about snowcabs in the Craftsman section. 
Hit the net to look around and google brought me here.
Wow.

Simplicity SnowCab 
<img src="http://popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/gardening/2000/12/hardside_tractor_cab/images/tb_368_1.jpg">

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe

:homereat: Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...



Pretty!


----------



## guest

nice but the hard cab is only available for the legacy.. the prestige & copnquest only get the soft cab...


<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/images/acc_soft_snow_cab.jpg>


Ugly!!!


----------



## aegt5000

snowmower…

You don’t have to get a cab that was built exclusively for your tractor.
(although it does make life easier)

I have purchased and installed cabs for 3 of my garden tractors. 
1 for my John Deere 300, 1 for my Craftsman GT5000 and 1 for my
Bolens HT-23. All 3 cabs were used. The JD cab was originally for
a 300 series, so that turned out to be an “Drop-On” install. I paid $170
plus shipping. The other 2 cabs were made by SIMS and were originally
for Cub Cadet tractors. These are very nice, well made cabs that sold
for over $1500 and $2000 when they were new. I paid $350 and $400 
respectively for the cabs used on the Craftsman and Bolens tractors. 

Because most of these tractors share the same “Basic Profile” adapting
a cab made for one tractor to fit onto a different tractor is not that bad.
If you can do (or have access to) some basic welding, you will be able
to get a very nice used cab installed, at a fraction of it’s new cab price.


----------



## snowmower

I will definitely look into that.

Problem is, at least where I am in Canada, there is not a big GT following. Because of the short cutting season, most folks using plain old LTs. And, any contractors usually work with CUTs or bigger.

I had mentioned before, particularly for the Craftsman GTs, the sales people in Canada don't even realize that there are attachments for the tractors.

Any ideas of where I might do some window shopping? There is a JD dealer up the road, may look to see what is laying around the yard. But after that, I am stumped. May just end up building my own.
In all likely hood, for this winter, it'll be a solid snowsuit and a face full powdery snow.

Thanks
SnowMower


----------



## guest

snowmower.. so you cant go to sears.com and order a cab for your tractor? will they not ship to CA?


----------



## snowmower

I could get one of these, but was hoping for a hard shell type of cab.

<img src="http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24275/07124275000-190.jpg">

SnowMower


----------

